# Plants for dummies!



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Plants for dummies! 

Years ago I tried putting some live plants in a tank only to have the plants and some of my fish die within about 2-3 days, and have never even looked at live plants since. I just seen a beautiful planted tank the other day and want try it again.

So I’m looking for a list plants to try again. I’m looking for any very hardy plant that will do good with low light, no co2, or chemicals... also not killing my fish!

Any suggestion would be great.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I doubt the plants killed your fish. Did you cycle the tank first?

The one plant that never seems to die is java fern. Can't go wrong with that one


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

anubias, many crypts, and java ferns are easy low tech plants


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Really depends what you mean by low light.

i.e. what type of bulb/fixture

what size of tank (height of tank?)

Even 'low light' plant that is hard to kill will barely grow an inch under certain condition.

for comparative sake.

This tank lid by 2x 30 watt T12 with aluminum reflector over 50 gallon (20" tall). The Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green' grows extremely slow. leaves are 2" long.










Here is a 10 gallon lid by 2x 54 watt HO T5 with reflector span over 5x 10 gallon non CO2 injected. The cryptocoryne affinis grows quite fast for cryptocoryne, and leaf size is around 6-8" long.










2x T8 is going to be way better than using 2x T12. Bare minumum I would suggest is 2x T8 for planted tank. 2x T8 you can have a very large bushy crypt with little to no maintenance.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

java fern/ java moss, anubias and subwassertang are basically impossible to kill


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tips... I'm going to look at upgrading my lights today and see what plants are in stock at the lfs


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

Once you get those going, you can try vals, sagittaria and hygrohilia polysperma. By then, we'll have you hooked!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

just be wary of false aquatic plants when buying from some LFS.

take a read here:
A Survey Of Non-Aquatic Plants - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## seabass16 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are LEDs good for these low light plants?


----------

